
Mechanics of Building a Carpooling Service - WestCoastJustin
https://www.sysadmincasts.com/episodes/51-mechanics-of-building-a-carpooling-service-introduction
======
partart
I look forward to this series, I can feel my horizons broadening already !.
Thanks again for your previous ansible series.

------
bmohansa
Looking forward for the series.

------
Vietwear
Thanks for Episodes ! Looking forward for new episode on this topic.

------
mikeziri
OMG you're back. yes!

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Haha. Yes, sir!

